

Ask HN: Your impression of YCNYC tonight (9/26)? - keecham

Wondering what everyone's thoughts was of the event tonight, regarding Paul Graham's presentation on the unique aspects of any startup hub, and NYC's ascent into that category, the YC alumni startup presentations, networking, etc.
======
roqetman
I found the whole stage event engaging (every speaker held my attention). Took
me a little while to decode the color stripes on everyone's name-tags (my own
olive stripe seemed to represent something to do with databases), but at least
it gave a starting point for networking conversations. I found it amusing that
the startup speakers wanted to encourage people to start their own startups,
but almost apologetically also wanted people to join their startups instead. I
do wish that there had been an easier forum to speak to people who were
looking for developers etc. to join their startups (even a simple sheet/board
of paper stating who's looking, and what they're looking for would have been
good).

------
four
PG's presentation: characteristically focused, frank, funny, useful and well-
articulated. NYC's ascent: This is not really an important question. NYC's
scene is in good shape. YC alumni presentations: Just the right number, length
of time and variety. Less banner waving and more frank advice would have been
more useful. These guys don't need to promote themselves to us. Networking:
About as great as you could get. Event production: very high. MP stayed out of
the way, were there when we needed something. Good bathrooms and a coat check
were very nice. Good A/C! Good Job, Renee!

------
pp13
It was inspiring. I really didn't hear anything new. But it was great to
finally see PG and some of the other partners.

I would recommend going to one of these if it your first time. However, if you
have attended, you should be heads down creating something, inStead of just
going to another start up event.

the only thing I didn't like, is people interviewing you and then walking away
without telling you anything.

one guy told me "I am from Harvard". Lol

